# EXTERNER counter?



## nireus (5. Juli 2002)

hihi!
bitte denkt jetzt nicht gleich "da ist ja der 1000ste idiot, der nach der programmierung eines counters fragt". wie ich in php/mysql einen für meine eigene seite machen kann ist mir selber klar; aber ich frage mich: wie funktioniert ein EXTERNER counter? ich hab mir ein paar anbieter angeguckt und das prinzip was dahinter steckt ist immer, dass ich ein image von ihnen auf meine seite einbinden soll und durch das sie dann meine hits zählen.
also muss deren server irgendwie den zugriff auf das bei ihnen abgelegte bild, das meine seite aufruft, überwachen und dabei auch erkennen von wo aus der zugriff erfolgt - denn sie zählen den hit ja nur auf meinem account obwohl alle anderen, die bei ihnen angemeldet sind das selbe bild in ihre seiten einbinden.
nun die frage: wie geht das? wie machen die das? mit welcher sprache? auf welchem system? kann ich das auch machen, wenn ich nur einen webspaceaccount mit php habe?

thx, nireus


----------



## port29 (7. Juli 2002)

Naja, ich würde eigentlich nicht sagen, dass es ein "Bild" ist, das die Anbieter dir zu Verfügung stellen. Ich würde das ganze mit einem PHP script lösen, welches "on the fly" eine Grafik generiert und diese dann dem Browser zuschickt. Hier ist ein Beispielscript

$im = @ImageCreate (50, 30)
    or die ("Cannot Initialize new GD image stream");
$background_color = ImageColorAllocate ($im, 255, 255, 255);
$text_color = ImageColorAllocate ($im, 233, 14, 91);
ImageString ($im, 6, 5, 5,  "TEXT", $text_color);
ImageJPEG ($im);

Wenn du das Script im Browser aufrufst, dann zeigt er dir ein Bild an, auf dem TEXT steht. Genauso kannst du da auch ein Counter anstat des Textes reinschreiben. Und wie bekannt, kann man bilder mit dem 

<img src> Tag einbinden. Die Vorraussetzung ist eigentlich nur die, dass das entsprechende Modul auf dem Server installiert sein müsste, sonnst geht das nicht. 

Ich hoffe, das ist bei deinem Hoster der Fall und wünsche dir noch viel Sapß beim Proggen!


----------

